# Gentoo in der c't

## forrestfunk81

In der aktuellen Ausgabe der c't gibts einen Artikel über Gentoo. Da werd ich mir heute mal wieder ne Ausgabe kaufen.

----------

## disi

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> In der aktuellen Ausgabe der c't gibts einen Artikel über Gentoo. Da werd ich mir heute mal wieder ne Ausgabe kaufen.

 

Lol, der arme Penguin  :Smile:  Sieht aus wie ein Borg mit dem linken kleinen Fuss... Zeit ein paar User zu assimilieren...

----------

## Randy Andy

Huch, 

hab diesen Thread erst jetzt entdeckt. Vielleicht sollte ich öfter mal hier reinschauen.

Jedenfalls hatte ich den Artikel auch recht früh entdeckt und gelesen, da ein Kollege die c't noch im Abo hat, konnte ich den mal eben lesen   :Wink: 

Natürlich war die Freude erst einmal groß, endlich in diesen Consumer Magazinen mal was über Gentoo zu lesen.

Anscheinend hat unser dev Andreas ja daran als Co Autor mitgewirkt, nicht auszumalen was sonst dabei raus gekommen wäre.

Sicher ist einiges von dem dort geschriebenen auch Geschmackssache und persönlichen Vorlieben geschuldet und daher anders priorisiert als die eigenen Vorlieben.

Dennoch waren ein paar Fakten unkorrekt dargestellt, weshalb es mir ein Anliegen war darauf hinzuweisen.

Komisch dass hier sonst keiner was zum Inhalt bisher kommentiert hatte.

Deshalb wird man doch wohl hoffentlich nicht gleich als Nestbeschmutzer angesehen, oder?

Hier mein Kommentar zu det janze. 

http://dilfridge.blogspot.de/2012/07/gentoo-in-ct-magazine.html

Bis Heute keinerlei Resonanz, was mich schon ein wenig bedenklich stimmt.

Liegt's am mangelnden interesse, oder ist die Community zu inaktiv ? 

Fragen über Fragen.

Anregenden Gruß, Andy.

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *Quote:*   

> The article mentioned that the Gentoo repository has about 10.000 packages, but its actually 15685!

 

Ich muss zugeben, ich hatte keine Ahnung wieviele Pakete es im Gentoo Repository gibt. Für mich ist alles dabei und das ist es was zählt. Wenn man diverse Overlays dazuzählt wären es ja noch mehr.

 *Quote:*   

> One more mistake I found in the formulation that it takes only the addition of ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=”~amd64” to the /etc/make.conf to switch from a stable to a testing installation, but that's only true if you're using the amd64 architecture before, but this precondition isn't mentioned anymore. 

 

Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, aber der Artikel war sowieso nicht ausführlich genug, um anhand dessen eine Installation vorzunehmen. 

Ich fand, dass die iirc drei Seiten Artikel etwas zu knapp waren. Das gibt nen groben Überblick mehr aber auch nicht. Wenn ich da an die hunderte Artikel über Ubuntu in der c't denke...... Aber es freut mich, dass Gentoo überhaupt mal ein Artikel gewidmet wurde.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

>  Ich muss zugeben, ich hatte keine Ahnung wieviele Pakete es im Gentoo Repository gibt. Für mich ist alles dabei und das ist es was zählt.

 

Genau aus dem Grund, weil es eben ein so großes Angebot gibt.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn man diverse Overlays dazuzählt wären es ja noch mehr.

 

Das stimmt. Um jedoch einigermaßen objektiv vergleichen zu können, sollte man jeweils nur die distributions-eigenen Repositories vergleichen.

Trotzdem wird beim reinen Vergleich der Anzahl der Pakete mit binären Distros immer wieder gerne außer Acht gelassen, wie einfach und risikolos der Gentoo-User sich all dieser Pakete bedienen kann.

Kein herumhantieren mit sources.list. Stable, testing und experimental- Pakete stehen gemeinsam zur Verfügung.

Bei den binären Distros ist es Abhängig davon in welchem Release-Zweig sich der User befindet. Hat er sich bei der Installation beispielsweise für "stable" entschieden, so wird er neu in die

Repositories (z. B. testing oder experimental) eingeflossenen Pakete gar nicht wahrnehmen.

Schließlich benötigen diese den festgelegten Reifungsprozess, bis sie erstmalig bei stable eintrudeln. Insofern reduziert sich die Paketauswahl abermals.

Möchte der User sie vorher, also aus experimental oder testing nutzen, so kann er viel schneller sein gesamtes System gefährden, als das bei Gentoo der Fall ist, da bei Gentoo die Abhängigkeiten nach erfolgreicher Kompilation ja lokal erfüllt sind.

Hier gibt es eben nicht die Probleme mit externen binären Abhängikeiten zu dem Referenzsystem des Distributors.

Was das für den User in der Praxis bedeutet, weiß jeder der Gentoo liebgewonnen hat. Aber mach das mal dem Rest der Welt klar  :Wink: 

Das Thema entsprechend zu beleuchten traut sich scheinbar eh keiner von den Qualitäts-Journalisten, sei es aus Unkenntnis der Zusammenhänge oder aus Angst sich die Schnauze zu verbrennen oder Flamewars loszutreten.

Aber wenn überhaupt, dann wird dieser Aspekt meist nur vorsichtig angedeutet, statt mal ausführlich dargelegt zu werden.

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> One more mistake I found in the formulation that it takes only the addition of ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=”~amd64” to the /etc/make.conf to switch from a stable to a testing installation, but that's only true if you're using the amd64 architecture before, but this precondition isn't mentioned anymore. 

 

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, aber der Artikel war sowieso nicht ausführlich genug, um anhand dessen eine Installation vorzunehmen.
> 
> Ich fand, dass die iirc drei Seiten Artikel etwas zu knapp waren. 

 

Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass das die Intension des Artikels war. Aber als kleiner Appetizer sollte es hoffentlich reichen.

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Das gibt nen groben Überblick mehr aber auch nicht. Wenn ich da an die hunderte Artikel über Ubuntu in der c't denke...... Aber es freut mich, dass Gentoo überhaupt mal ein Artikel gewidmet wurde.

 

Das sehe ich genauso und hoffe auf weitere Nachahmer in Sachen Gentoo-Berichterstattung.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## franzf

Sind diese "30000" Debian-Pakete alles eigenständige _Programme_, oder wirklich _Pakete_.

Bei ersterem wäre das beachtlich, bei letzterem Schönrechnerei eines begabten Fuchses; Zum eigentlichen Programm gibt es bei den (meisten) Binärdistris eigene Pakete für Header (*-devel), Debug (*-dbg) und die sourcen.

Rechnet man die raus landet man wohl irgendwo bei ~10000 tatsächlichen Programmen.

----------

## bell

 *Quote:*   

> Zum eigentlichen Programm gibt es bei den (meisten) Binärdistris eigene Pakete für Header (*-devel), Debug (*-dbg) und die sourcen. 

 Nicht zu vergessen dass einige Pakete das selbe Programm mit unterschiedlichen Kompilier-Parameter oder gesplittete Pakete sind, also das was bei Gentoo über USE geregelt ist. Beispiel: Bei Debian gibt es bei Debian für Gimp 16! Pakete.

----------

## Randy Andy

Ja, das habe ich ja kurz angedeutet.

Hier noch schnell ein kurzer Auszug aus einem Vortrag den ich mal in meiner LUG gehalten habe und der darauf etwas eingeht.

Im Vortrag hatte ich das dann noch an Beispielen gezeigt. Ist mittlerweile abe schon etwas outdated:

 *Quote:*   

> Anzahl der Pakete als Maßstab?
> 
> Debian nennt auf seiner Website(http://www.debian.org/) die Rekord verdächtige Zahl von 29000 Paketen für seine Distribution.
> 
> Diese Zahl kann aber nur zum Vergleich der Binär-Distributionen untereinander herangezogen werden und sichert Debian dadurch den ersten Platz in Sachen Paket-Anzahl.
> ...

 

Leider sind obige hinterlegte Links der Referenzen nun futsch, Heute keine Zeit mehr zum fixen... [Edit - Links gefixed, Gentoo Paketzahlen aktualisiert]

So, nun muss ich aber weg, zum Monatstreffen der LUG.

Ciao.

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Hier noch schnell ein kurzer Auszug aus einem Vortrag den ich mal in meiner LUG gehalten habe und der darauf etwas eingeht.
> 
> Im Vortrag hatte ich das dann noch an Beispielen gezeigt. Ist mittlerweile abe schon etwas outdated

 

Gibt es den ganzen Vortrag (trotz outdated) irgendwo zum Download? Tät mich ja interessieren ...

----------

## Randy Andy

Danke für Dein Interesse, cryptohappen.

Das Pamphlet steht noch unter folgender Adresse zum Download bereit:

http://download.jonasstein.de/Andi/Gentoo-Vortrag.pdf

Ist aber schon etwas umfangreicher das Teil - hust.

Feedback jederzeit willkommen.  :Wink: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, sehr cool, vielen Dank. Ich werds mir in Kürze mal zu Gemüte führen und dann ggf. nochmal Feedback geben.

Danke für die fixe Reaktion.

----------

## Randy Andy

Na ja, 

schnell ist sicher anders. Aber man ist ja nicht immer online und ich brauchte auch etwas um die URL auszugraben, da das Teil auf der Domain von einem Bekannten einer anderen LUG abgelegt ist.

Sehe gerade an deinem Link, dass du ja außer Gentoo auch noch der Siduction Fraktion angehörst.

Insofern vertrittst du vermutlich beide Interessen, weshalb ein eventuelles Feedback von deiner Seite wohl besonders spannend wäre.

Bis dahin, happy reading.

Andy.

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

so, sorry, es hat etwas länger gedauert, ich ich fand nie recht Zeit und Ruhe, mir das mal vernünftig durchzulesen. Aber jetzt.

Insgesamt hat mir das Konzept sehr gut gefallen, gut runter reduziert aufs Notwendige und es ist an keiner Stelle langweilig geworden. Falls Du jetzt ein Feedback zu Deinen Vergleichen mit Debian hören möchtest, so muss ich Dich allerdings enttäuschen. Einerseits, weil die Anleitung doch sehr auf Gentoo ausgerichtet ist, andererseits, weil Gentoo wirklich nur schlecht mit Debian vergleichbar ist. Das hast Du ja auch schön dargestellt und eben dies predige ich seit Jahren ... man kann die Zahl der Pakete eben nicht 1:1 vergleichen, denn bei Debian wird vieles in (unnötig?) viele Teile aufgespalte. Eine Sache, die mich selbst sehr nervt, zumal wir kürzlich nicht ermitteln konnte, welches Debugpaket für ein bestimmte Programm notwendig war - der User hatte schon jede Menge installiert, aber keines halb. Da musste ich gleich an mein Gentoo denken ("USE=debug") und gut wärs gewesen. 

Ansonsten bin ich für den Vergleich sicher auch kein geeigneter Ansprechpartner, gibt es für mich unter Linux doch keinen gleichwertigen Ersatz für Gentoo. Technisch kann man dieser (Meta-)distribution eben nicht das Wasser reichen, es sei denn, man nimmt eine Vielzahl von Maintainer-Entscheidungen als gegeben hin und lebt damit. Für mich ist das allerdings nichts, ich möchte schon gerne selbst entscheiden, welche Funktionalitäten ich meinem Programm beibringe, und welche eben nicht. Besonders nervig ist's für mich immer bei Audioprogrammen, die haufenweise Internet-Dienste und IPOD-Unterstützung an Board haben ... was ich alles nicht brauche. Das wird bislweilen soviel, dass es schon nervt, sich durch die Menüs zu klicken. Unter Gentoo kompiliere ich den Kram nicht mit ein und es gibt dann mehrheitlich nur Punkte, die mich auch interessieren.

Binärdistributionen sind halt gut für Leute, die nicht kompilieren wollen oder die sich an einer Vorauswahl von Maintainerentscheidungen nicht stören.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi cryptosteve.

Macht überhaupt nichts, dass es mit dem Feedback etwas gedauert hat, darauf war ich schließlich eingestellt.

Danke überhaupt, für Dein sachliches und detailliertes, sowie positives Feedback. Es zeigt mir das Du meine umfangreiche Abhandlung tatsächlich gelesen hast.

Auf den Vergleichen zu Debian, stellvertretend für die binären Distros möchte ich nicht weiter herumreiten. Mich hatte daran von Deiner Seite nur interessiert ob es Anlass zur Kritik gibt, oder ob es als unsachliches Bashing wahrgenommen wird, obwohl ich versucht hatte möglichst sachlich zu bleiben. (ist halt nicht immer einfach meine Begeisterung für Gentoo in Grenzen zu halten).  :Wink: 

In der LUG in der ich es vorgetragen hatte sitzen überwiegend Debianer, da hat allerdings seinerzeit auch keiner gerufen: "Er hat Jehova gesagt", und mich darauf hin gesteinigt.  :Laughing: 

Immerhin weiss ich von Zweien, die sich seither auch etwas mit Gentoo beschäftigen, einige mehr sind immerhin etwas ins Grübeln gekommen.

Andererseits war es mir ein Bedürfnis den Leuten mal etwas von den erweiterten Möglichkeiten Gentoo's aufzuzeigen, wozu mir konkrete Vergleiche geeigneter schienen, als stattdessen völlig losgelöst Gentoo's Möglichkeiten zu erläutern, so wie es in den meisten Artikeln oder Büchern über Gentoo meist zu lesen ist. 

Eine ganz schöne Gratwanderung, wie ich fand.

An Deiner Rezension gibt es von meiner Seite nichts auszusetzen, daher nochmals Dank dass Du Dir die Zeit dafür genommen hast. 

Besten Gruß, Andy.

----------

## cryptosteve

Kein Problem, gern geschehen. Und ja, ich habs gelesen, von Anfang bis Ende, ohne etwas auszulassen. Ich schmökere mir gerne solche Abhandlungen rein - vor allem solche, die über ein simples "Gentoo ist toll, weil durch das Kompilieren auf dem eigenen Prozessor alles um x% schneller wird" hinausgehen. Denn Geschwindigkeit ist weiss Gott nicht der Vorteil von Gentoo (da gibts andere Binärdistributionen die mindestens genauso fix sind). Aber dieses alte blöde Image wird Gentoo offenbar einfach nicht mehr los, seitdem die Fanboys zur nächsten Hype-Distro weitergezogen sind.

Von daher freut es mich immer, dass es 'da draußen' noch Leute gibt, die über den Tellerrand hinaus schauen können und weitere Vorteile von Gentoo benennen können, aber auch dessen Nachteile (längere Compilezeiten, höherer Stromverbrauch, etc.) nicht außer acht lassen.

Kurzum: Ich fand die Abhandlung super und werde sie sicher nochmal lesen ...  :Wink: 

----------

